# Pet Gear Dog Booster Car Seats?



## CasperxBella (Jul 5, 2013)

So anyone have one? The law to have your dog in a seat belt is being enforced over here at the end of the year (and rightly so) and need to start thinking about getting my doggies safe and secure. 

So I'm looking at these cause they seem durable, raised so dogs can stand up and look out the window, will use harness to connect to seat belt in seat. 

Are they comfy? Does anyone know what they are made from under the cover, is it plastic or other substance. I can only get one online and would love more information about them before I spend so much money on 2 of them haha. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't tried that one, but I did just order this one. I liked the way it looked and I love that it fits in the center console. I ordered it in pink. Luxury Console Pet Car Seat - 1800PetSupplies.com
I made sure I could return it if it didn't fit or if my dog doesn't like it. It's so expensive but worth it if it works well! It should be arriving any day so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## CasperxBella (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks very memory foam like around the sides. I like it, comfort. Yeah let me know how it goes, I like that you can order it in pink, a bit must for my Bella's stuff, and only issue with the pet gear one.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky has the Snoozer and he is in love with it. He lays down in it and looks all around. He doesn't make a peep the whole way to CA, which is a six hour drive.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is the actual company I bought my snoozer from... Petco! Here it is in pink! They said I could either mail it back or bring it to any petco for returns. I think a big issue can be finding one that fits nicely in your vehicle.

Snoozer Luxury High-Back Console in Pink at PETCO


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila loves her carseat. It's not the kind that goes on the console though. I almost bought one, but glad I didn't because she grew bigger than she was "supposed to" and wouldn't fit in it now. Hers is a Martha Stewart one I bought at PetSmart that looks like a box and it has a strap that buckles to her harness. She can sit, stand or lie down in it. You can turn the inner bottom so that it's deeper or lifts her up higher. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the pink console seat for LaCie and she loves it. Very soft and comfortable ride for her. She loves to watch where we are going.


----------



## CasperxBella (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, I've looked up loads of your suggestions now, at least I have a good variety.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you let us know which one you buy and how it works out? How many pounds is your doggy?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mines a Pet Gear. Here it is I Love it. Washable cove on Pillow and Seat. Its Been Really Nice and Yogi Loves it.*


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm curious if these are actually safe in a crash. I wonder if the manufacturer has them crash tested? To me they don't seem all that safe...although they are safer than the dog just sitting in the seat.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jamiemarie said:


> I'm curious if these are actually safe in a crash. I wonder if the manufacturer has them crash tested? To me they don't seem all that safe...although they are safer than the dog just sitting in the seat.



http://centerforpetsafety.org/research/

There has been research with 100% failure rate with car harnesses/seats. Granted, they use a 55lb dog as the model but its disheartening. I have switched from the car harness to the Sturdibag which gets secured by the seatbelt. No method is perfect but I like that they won't become projectile missiles while in the enclosed bag. Just thought I'd share this option.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CasperxBella (Jul 5, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Mines a Pet Gear. Here it is I Love it. Washable cove on Pillow and Seat. Its Been Really Nice and Yogi Loves it.*


Ahhhh perfect. I'm going to go for this one in a couple of weeks, I need to buy 2 and they are shipping from the States so want to get them together haha. Yogi looks soo comfy and that matters a lot to me when on long trips. As long as they can look out the window without jumping out, it's cool with me haha.


----------

